# Autostart bei Asus GPU Tweak



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich das Asus eigene Tool für meine 7950 DC2T installiert. Soweit funktioniert auch alles, bis auf dass das Tool nach dem Neustart von Win7 HP64 nicht automatisch mitläuft, obwohl das Häkchen im jeweiligen Menü gesetzt ist (automatisch mit Windows + minimiert starten). Einstellungen zu Taktraten etc. werden zwar gespeichert und bleiben beim Booten aktiv, das Tool inkl. Monitor jedoch muss manuell gestartet werden.

Meine Frage also: Warum ist das so, bzw. welche Möglichkeit gibt es dass Asus GPU Tweak auch tatsächlich automatisch beim Systemstart mitläuft und als Icon in der Taskleiste erscheint?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (9. Juli 2012)

Also dein Problem ist, dass das Tool nicht in der Taskleiste ist? Weil wenn die veränderten Taktraten beim booten so bleiben ist es doch aktiv oder? Es minimiert zu starten, heisst nicht, dass es in der Taskleiste erscheint. Was ärgert dich also genau?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Juli 2012)

Das Programm läuft nach dem Start nicht, es erscheint auch nicht im Taskmanager. Im Taskleistensymbol-Menü ist es demnach auch als inaktiv vermerkt. Die Einstellungen der Taktraten bleiben lediglich gespeichert. Es geht darum dass ich es nicht jedes mal manuell starten möchte um Temperaturen etc. überwachen zu können. MSI Afterburner z.B. startet beim Booten von selbst und zeichnet den Verlauf von Temperaturen, Taktraten usw. ohne Performanceverlust auf. 

Eine weitere Sache, die mir aufgefallen ist: Wenn GPU Tweak und der Monitor mitlaufen gibt es während des Spielens einen leichten Performanceverlust bzw. gelegentliche Lags, welche verschwunden sind sobald ich das Tool beende. Also wäre die Frage, warum es nunmal nicht von selbst mit startet und wodurch die Lags ausgelöst werden.

Ich könnte zwar auch den Afterburner als OC Programm benutzen, jedoch hatte ich damit Probleme ein stabiles Setting zu erreichen, was mit dem Asus Tool wodurch auch immer möglich ist.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (10. Juli 2012)

Dann liegt es würde ich sagen am Programm. Soll heißen: Es geht einfach nicht. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Lags, wist du kaum beheben können, der Afterburner ist einfach Performance-optimierter. Und wieso sind mit dem Afterburner die Settings instabil? Blackscreens?
Sorry dass ich da nicht viel helfen kann.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das hört sich schon seltsam an. Grundsätzlich sollte das Tool mit einem Admin-Benutzerkonto betrieben werden. Wenn dies der Fall ist scheint sich das Tool nicht richtig installiert zu haben. In dem Fall würde ich dir empfehlen es nochmal zu deinstallieren und nach einem Neustart mittels "Als Administrator ausführen" zu installieren.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich bereits probiert, auch nochmalige Installation als Admin hat nichts gebracht. Ebensowenig verschiedene Versionen bis hin zu 2.1.71. Als einzigen Hinweis habe ich über Google eine englischsprachige Seite gefunden, wo über das gleiche Problem diskutiert wird. Dort wurde vorgeschlagen, Version 2.0 zu installieren und dann die aktuelle drüberzubügeln - hat mir genauso nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis verholfen.


----------



## rani (19. Juli 2012)

habe das gleiche Problem, dass sich die Asus Tools nicht mehr starten lassen...


----------



## Wheity[ASUS] (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo All,

immer schwer zu sagen, was im nachhinein bei den Autostarts von Windows passiert oder warum es garnicht startet.

Ggf. zuviele andere Überwachungs Programme installiert (MSI Afterburner....).

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keiner dieser Probleme, ich weiss, ist immer einfach gesagt.

Aber habt Ihr auch das Problem, wenn das System sauber neuinstalliert ist, nur die Treiber für MB und VGA sind installiert und halt GPU Tweak? Auch windows updates bitte auslassen, wie auch das Benutzerkonto runter stellen auf Nie Benachrichtigen (dies aber aber nur zum testen, falls mit anderen Einstellungen sonst gearbeitet wird)


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Juli 2012)

Das wäre prinzipiell ein Ansatz, allerdings habe ich den Autostart nur mit den für mich wichtigen Tools und Programmen eingerichtet. Dass zwei OC Tools sich gegenseitig stören könn(t)en ist mir bewusst, deswegen wurde immer erst eines deinstalliert, bevor das andere dazu kam.

Da mein System ansonsten sehr rund läuft, würde ich sagen liegt es am GPU Tweak selbst. Mir bringt es natürlich nichts, wenn ich drei Programme weg lassen muss um eines zu betreiben. Auch habe ich probiert, einige Überwachungsfunktionen wie Ram-Auslastung und -spannung zu deaktivieren, da evtl. dadurch diese Lags kommen - aber Fehlanzeige. Wie gehabt, der Autostart führt GPU Tweak nicht aus, behält aber die Einstellungen für die Graka.

Aus Komfortgründen bin ich nun wieder zum Afterburner gewechselt. Es läuft einfach runder, stört nirgends und hat diverse nette Features wie das OSD usw. Danke dennoch für die Hilfe. Falls es noch weitere Ansätze zum problemfreien Betrieb gibt - immer her damit.


----------

